# Prop voltages/Standardizing?



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I started prepping for this season off by making a FCG... mostly it's going OK. I intended to use a small treadmill incline motor @ 4.5 RPM for it but just noticed the other day that it only runs for ~15 minutes no load before it shuts itself off. (gets hot).

Soo... have to go Plan B for a motor. Not a travesty, just irritating, LOL.

Which got me thinking... now that I am in a position to "choose" I am kind of thinking I will standardize on 12V for animation/motors/movement etc. PC Power supplies are readily available, cheap and pretty darn safe. (They have overload/short/overheat/etc protection built in.)

The common "Wiper motors" seem inexpensive and also readily available too along with 12VDC PWM motor controllers.

There are also a ton of 12VDC "Geared motors" on Ebay with 3 to 300 or so RPM models common. I think, for instance that this one would even be able to run a pretty large FCG no problem.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/37mm-4RPM-R...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a685f1a17

When/If I go pnuematic, it looks like plenty of 12v solenoid valves are available.

I'm also thinking of "Standardizing" on "Deans Plugs" or at least knockoffs thereof... I have used them on other projects and they seem about as durable and robust as a DC plug gets.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/high-c...or-10-10-pack-shrink-tubing-20-pack-set-10788

So, what am I missing? LOL! What are the reasons NOT to go 12V? Am I likely to run in to many prop-projects where I need to make exceptions? I just get the feeling I am missing something obvious....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aside from a couple of 120V lights for lightning, my entire yard runs on 5VDC and/or 12VDC from a couple of PC power suplies. I don't have any problems at all.
I like the dealextreme connectors - I'm gonna have to order a few packs...


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I use several of those connectors on my milling machine, those and the JST connectors are mighty handy. (Edit: I use them on the 12V accessory side, not mains power)

These JST connectors are good up to ~2A
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/jst-cables-10-pair-15234

Maybe I will "Standardize" on the JST's for 5V and the Deans for 12V. Lighting I just don't see getting away with DC voltage for so that would all be regular household outlets.

There's a bunch of geared DC motors on DE as well....
http://s.dealextreme.com/search/geared+motor

They are a darn good way to get some quite handy stuff on the cheap... if you are willing to wait. (Shipping is like 3-4 weeks.)


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Doesn't look like you're missing anything TroyO. 12 Vdc is so versatile. I use a lot of localized lighting throughout the yard and have begun to replace the tangle of extension cords with scrounged 12 Vdc batteries and super-bright LEDs and low-voltage landscape lights.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

There is no reason I can see why you can't standardize your haunt to a 12v system. Even in the off chance you just can't (for whatever the reason) do without some 120v ac powered prop or device, you can always control the power to the device via a relay. This is commonly done in lighting control, fire alarm, security, building automation, and environmental control systems in commercial and industrial buildings. 

A big advantage that a 12v system has over a 120v system would be the wiring requirements. You could (in theory) run 1 12v 'cable assembly' to and from all of your props and/or sensors to your 'controller' vs an extension cord (or 2) to each prop and or sensor. If you know what you are doing, you can set up a real cool and effective 12v or even a multi-voltage haunt control system. This does take a bit of technical know how to do, and parts & supplys that you can't run to the corner store on a Sunday evening to get.

On the other hand, 120v is very common, available & easy. If you only have a few electrical devices/lights/props, there isn't much need to go nuts and build a 12v system.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I have an old sealed ammo can I was considering turning in to a "Power controller" by installing a PC power supply with multiple 12V rails, each rail hooked to a row of switches and plug in ports mounted on the side of the can. (And maybe a few 5V outs as well.)

It's a project for next year though... too many other things in progress at the moment.

Regarding electrical supplies... www.mouser.com is your friend. (Well, my friend anyway, LOL... some folks prefer www.digikey.com )


----------

